# The Queen Club~



## Lili (Oct 9, 2008)

This is the club for those that adore the band, their songs, or anything else about them!

Owner:
MewXCharmeleonXEevee

Co-Owner(someone that probably knows more about them then I do):
OrngSumb

Members:
Mercury
RandomTyphoon
Lucas755
iphillip1
Zim Del Invasor

Long live Queen!


----------



## Mercury (Oct 12, 2008)

Queen is awesome. I like the songs. I'm listening to an album by them right now! I'll join.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 13, 2008)

*screen*
I'll join!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 13, 2008)

As will I.
What exactly do we do here?
... ... ...


----------



## Lili (Oct 13, 2008)

You're all excepted!

Uhh.. we talk about.. *thinks*

How about your favorite song or band member? We might get something going from there.


----------



## Philly (Oct 14, 2008)

Can I join.  I've paid my dues ya' know.


----------



## ZimD (Oct 14, 2008)

I totally want to join.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 14, 2008)

This!
I love the rock anthem so~


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 14, 2008)

_We Are the Champions_ is my favorite song. Ever. 
♪_It's brought me fame, and fortune, and everything that goes with it - I thank you all..._♫


----------



## Philly (Oct 15, 2008)

But it's been no bed of roses, no pleasure cruise...


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 15, 2008)

♪_I consider it a challenge before all human race, and I ain't gonna looooose..._♫


----------



## Philly (Oct 15, 2008)

And we need to go on ONONON!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 17, 2008)

_I'd my duuues, Time after time~_


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 22, 2008)

_♪I've done my sentence, but commited no criiiiime....♫_


----------



## Philly (Oct 22, 2008)

and bad mistakes, I've made a few...


----------



## Lili (Oct 22, 2008)

~I consider it a challenge before all human race!~

(oh, yeah. You're excepted)


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 22, 2008)

_♪I've had my share of sand kicked in my face, and I've come throooooouuuugh!♫_


----------



## Philly (Oct 23, 2008)

And we need to go On ON ON ON!


----------



## Lili (Oct 23, 2008)

~We are the champions, my friend~


----------



## OrngSumb (Oct 23, 2008)

I so call Co-Owner! Just ask Zim Del Invasor about my knowledge.
Queen had released 60 singles in their career.
Freddie Mercury's real name is Farrokh Bulsara
Queen used to be "Smile"
Bohemian Rhapsody was their first number one single
Freddie Mercury died from AIDS on November 23, 1991. He admitted he had AIDS 12 hours beforehand


----------



## Lili (Oct 23, 2008)

Farrokh Bulsara is such a sexy name~

I hate to admit, but I knew all that... Anyways, I'll make you co-owner! You are respected by me with your knowledge.


----------



## soothsayer54321 (Dec 15, 2008)

Can I join? Queen are awesome. 

*Hums Bohemian Rhapsody*


----------



## Jolty (Dec 15, 2008)

OH GOD HOW DID I NOT SEE THIS

JOIN PLEASE ;^;

also I bet I could outnerd anyone else here :D

edit: OrngSumb, he died on the 24th, not the 23rd


----------

